# Drip line



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

Obviously the builder messed up, but how deep should i drop this drip line?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

If the plantings they are feeding are at least a year old, I recommend not putting any effort or money into them and shutting off the zone. Most times the drip lines only last a couple years before they get chopped up by shovels and mowers etc.


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> If the plantings they are feeding are at least a year old, I recommend not putting any effort or money into them and shutting off the zone. Most times the drip lines only last a couple years before they get chopped up by shovels and mowers etc.


It's my grass that's on the parkway between the street and the sidewalk. Almost nicked it when I was bringing the HOC down


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Your grass is fed with drip?


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Your grass is fed with drip?


Just that strip. The whole community is like that.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Subsurface drip irrigation can be effective (and very efficienct) if installed/spaced properly. :thumbup:


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

Ware said:


> Subsurface drip irrigation can be effective (and very efficienct) if installed/spaced properly. :thumbup:


Yeah, I had no problems with it last year, but I guess with the settling over the winter it popped up above the surface haha.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

That's weird. I want to say 6" deep for safety but then you're below the root area. So 3" and don't aerate that area


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> That's weird. I want to say 6" deep for safety but then you're below the root area. So 3" and don't aerate that area


Thanks man. It's definitely a little strange, but nothing I can do unless I redo the whole area. Maybe in time. 3" sounds good to me. Safe from dethatch it too.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

You could use the drip line line pull rope and hook some flexible Blu Lock or similar line and run heads out there. Just tape it on and pull it under that sidewalk!


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> You could use the drip line line pull rope and hook some flexible Blu Lock or similar line and run heads out there. Just tape it on and pull it under that sidewalk!


Good idea! Thanks man!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

No worries! Or tie a rope through holes in it


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Its the law in most places that no sprinkler heads can be placed in an area less than 48" wide. I.e. the strip between curb and street.

Some people do their whole yard this way. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Just saw that the original poster is in DFW. It is texas law to not have heads in a strip like this.


----------

